# Shoulder Injury



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well the other day i was playing in our high school's sectional tournament, and the first 9 holes went totally fine, but after that my shoulder started having pains, and now it still hurts after 2 days, does anyone know what caused this/


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

golf.

you likely did not warm up enough.. do some light movement and heat wraps during the day if possible.. at night ice it before bed time. This should help it heal and prevent scarring if you did tear something.

Advil helps too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If your family's health insurance keeps it from being a big expense, see your doctor right away. Something as specific as a shoulder injury immediately after you played golf shouldn't be ignored. Playing more might intensify an injury to the point that you need something more dramatic than treatment of therapy, something that would take the game away from you for MUCH longer than you may want to think about.

Don't make the mistakes I did...


----------

